# What lies about sex are common in the media?



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

All the fuzz on TV about people comfortable with themselves having sex at all times with whoever and whenever is a LIE. In fact the majority people aren't having as much sex as they should, we are all scared of each other, sexual diseases , broken hearts ect. Human sexuality is going down rapidly as our immune system are attacked with crappy food, viruses, psychological problems, unnatural sources wrapped in a stressed life burrito that lowers our libido turning us into asexual beings glued to a tv or computer .We never get enough massages,we deem the touch of another being as dangerous, we hate our bodies, we are all paranoid of perfectly natural biological connections.

The education system goes to extremes in this matter, either they push it far expecting a condom or pill to fix every problem to come under the sheets not going over the psychological factors of intimacy or they dont really talk about anything expecting that it would go away by itself .

I am pissed because by the time I was old enough to indulge myself in bliss, the world was up to his neck with shady circumstances, weird diseases impossible to tell if you have it or not, and BS creating machine sponsored by selfish agendas coming from the media, parents, school, churches, biased medical research all of them influencing one single decision in the privacy of your own room.

I want healthy and beautiful back.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I love those people who talk about getting laid all the time because they usually are full of it.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

There a lot about sex that is often exaggerated by the media, education system, etc. 
Not only that people are getting it regularly but that it is the best and awesome every time. I swear in every sex scene in TV shows or movies they show both partners finish together but it really doesn't happen so I find it kind of funny. They show both partners always being confident about their bodies and their 'techniques'. They don't show the discussion about protection that in real life all people have or should have before sex. There's no awkward fumbling with hands or positions, when talking or trying to figure out what feels good for both partners, and no weirdness or awkwardness after it's done. The only exception is when they are virgins (and then it usually relates to something going on in the show) but after that, everything is fine and dandy.

Add that to how many schools emphasize abstinence, and teens end up getting such confusing and mixed messages about sex. 
My school was pretty good about the sex ed.. They told us the options for contraceptives, STI/STD and how we could get them, they talked about other options beside penis in vagina penetration (which in my opinion gets too much attention and the other pleasurable acts are sort of ignored), they would give us small packages with a couple condoms and a pamphlet with info and where we can go for help, etc. I remember my teacher even mentioning how PIV sex really isn't the best way (for women) to get orgasm and it's okay if you don't always get them that way since there are better acts for getting them (she even said she rarely got them with PIV sex! hah), and so on.

I feel bad for those kids who don't get the info they need to have safe sex and at least some understanding on sex in general. Instead they are left being completely clueless when the time comes (because it will, abstinence pledges are usually bs).

I also wish they would start talking about how sex and sexuality is portrayed in the media and how it compares to real life. Everyone will see sex scenes in TV or movies, most will watch porn at least once,and even if you avoid explicit sites, sex is still talked about pretty much everywhere online. It's pretty awful to rely on the internet as a place to learn about sex.. There are certainly a lot of good sites for young people but they don't always find them and the unreliable, unrealistic info often outnumbers the good, realistic info. There's also the body image issues and the emotional/psychological aspects when being so close and intimate for the first time that really can't be ignore. 
They don't have to talk about sex in the media and online in a graphic manner, it can still be in a simplistic but straightforward way.

Anyway my rant for the day! :b


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

That it's one of the most important things in life.

There is nothing 'evil' or 'wrong' about sex and it shouldn't be repressed, but its importance has been inflated to ridiculous proportions by the media. There are so many things in life that can be pursued or discussed, but it seems like sex dominates all of them.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry, more ranting:

There was a new sex ed curriculum sorta recently put forward by the provincial government which was pretty great:

-"In Grade 3 kids will start learning about "invisible differences" between people such as gender identity, sexual orientation and family background."
-"In Grade 5 kids will be taught to identify parts of the reproductive system and describe how the body changes during puberty." (my 5th/6th grade teacher talked about that and orientation, and always had the info in the class if we wanted to look at it but she was awesome)
-"The Grade 7 curriculum will include learning ways of preventing unintended pregnancy and sexually transmitted infections, including HIV." (I think we learned this in grade 8 )


But of course, Christian groups/parents threw a fit and were terrified that their kids would turn gay (I guess it's better to keep them scared about being gay with all the bullying and teasing) and start having sex when they learn the appropriate and correct terms for their genitals (because the slang we all knew was so much better, right?), and McGuinty was scared ****less by the protesters and backed out.

[/rant over for the day! :b]


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

- That older people (and various other types) don't do it
- That it's clean and done by people with flawless bodies
- That it's civilised and involves instruction manuals and techniques rather than being free and unchoreographed and primal
- That men always want quantity
- That men always have the higher drives
- That it's always so important and interesting
- That it's a shameful sin
- That everything but the reproductive mechanics should be hidden from kids because it will corrupt them
- That only particular body types are worthy of doing it
- That it's a performance and all about being judged
- All the _shoulds_ associated with it


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

You see Jershey Shore? Now the guys and girls on there are gross..they're like walking STD's


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

And they are going to have children! Their names? Syphilita, Gonorrhea, Chlamydia, Codename "Crabs", Val(-trexis), Herpi, Warto.


----------



## so_so_shy (Sep 5, 2005)

I don't know, we are approaching 7 billion people on earth so sex occurs quite often!
Just not for me 
lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That it's always awesome and noisy.


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

nothing to fear said:


> There a lot about sex that is often exaggerated by the media, education system, etc.
> Not only that people are getting it regularly but that it is the best and awesome every time. I swear in every sex scene in TV shows or movies they show both partners finish together but it really doesn't happen so I find it kind of funny. They show both partners always being confident about their bodies and their 'techniques'. They don't show the discussion about protection that in real life all people have or should have before sex. There's no awkward fumbling with hands or positions, when talking or trying to figure out what feels good for both partners, and no weirdness or awkwardness after it's done. The only exception is when they are virgins (and then it usually relates to something going on in the show) but after that, everything is fine and dandy.
> 
> Add that to how many schools emphasize abstinence, and teens end up getting such confusing and mixed messages about sex.
> ...


What rant? I wish every educator and tv producer would read this in a letter but again its not like their programming would allow them to be that specific.

On another note I read somewhere that if you are a male *[SIZE=+0]avoiding sex for prolonged periods, (not even bating) it leads to the retention of large amounts of semen in men, can cause persistent diarrhea, dehydration, loss of weight, low blood pressure, severe insomnia and chronic fatigue in many of them.

So learn the lesson kids: No sex=diarrhea. :clap*[/SIZE]


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Also, people w/physical disabilities aren't portrayed, playing into the myth of them being asexual.


----------



## pumapunku (Oct 29, 2010)

that media female body image is a lie.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Nelly said:


> What rant? I wish every educator and tv producer would read this in a letter but again its not like their programming would allow them to be that specific.
> 
> On another note I read somewhere that if you are a male *[SIZE=+0]avoiding sex for prolonged periods, (not even bating) it leads to the retention of large amounts of semen in men, can cause persistent diarrhea, dehydration, loss of weight, low blood pressure, severe insomnia and chronic fatigue in many of them.
> 
> So learn the lesson kids: No sex=diarrhea. :clap*[/SIZE]


Actually, excess semen is released. In a way, men have menstruation when it isn't used.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

Men do not menstruate. 

Thanks for playing.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I always have to laugh at the sex scenes on TV, where it's portrayed that you can have the most amazing sex of your life yet when you're done, not a hair will be out of place, no makeup smudged, and well... forget about the after-mess. You'll be good to jump straight back into you clothes and go off outside again. Yeah... not quite.

I worry so much about the kids growing up today, they're bombarded with photoshopped images of how they're 'supposed to be' (seeing pages in magazines about self-acceptance right opposite pages advertising anti-wrinkle creams, makeup products, etc., all with photoshopped models never fails to make me LOL) and sexualised so early by the media. And yet so many just aren't given basic, straightforward information about sex and how to protect themselves. It really needn't be difficult to achieve, yet it's of such importance.

There was a woman being interviewed on BBC breakfast a few weeks ago, criticising the availability of contraceptives and information regarding sex for teenagers. I wanted to scream at the TV, I really did. I hope that should I ever have children, I'll be able to have a mature, honest conversation with them both about respecting themselves and valuing sex and their bodies, but also providing them with all the information they could need about protecting themselves when they do become sexually active. Far from being appalled that their school was trying to force them to have sex (what this cuckoo lady seemed to believe :roll), I'd be glad that they were helping to educate them about such an important thing.

This woman was against any information being made available to kids, aside from that given by their parents. Well yes, in a perfect world all parents would clue their kids up about sex, but in reality many (most?) just don't. That's why the media plays such a crucial role, since it's where most children learn from. Keeping them in the dark about stuff is just a recipe for disaster.

Society's and the media's general view of sex is so messed up... sex being flaunted everywhere and yet the next moment, kids are being told simply not to do it and it becomes a forbidden topic. Talk about mixed messages.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

It's good that more people are waking up to the way the media tries to influence you. But, the politicians, religious figures, parents and others play a role in it as well.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

That if you don't remove every hair below your neck from your body, you're some kind of deviant hair fetishist/freak of nature/disgusting pig.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sda0 said:


> Men do not menstruate.
> 
> Thanks for playing.


It isn't a cycle, but the excess goes when it needs to.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

^:con Does whatever you are talking about happen while asleep...? Sort of confused haha.


----------



## sda0 (Oct 16, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> It isn't a cycle, but the excess goes when it needs to.


Please do not confuse the two. Menstruation and nocturnal emissions are two VERY different things.



nothing to fear said:


> ^:con Does whatever you are talking about happen while asleep...? Sort of confused haha.


Yup.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I still don't see how it has anything to do with menstruation or diarrhea.. But, carry on.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

That it's "cool" and "fun" and should be enjoyed and not repressed. :|


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

lyssado707 said:


> Also, people w/physical disabilities aren't portrayed, playing into the myth of them being asexual.


True, but then how many people really wish to see physically disabled characters "doing it" on TV and in movies?

Took me a while to think of a counter example: "Desperate Housewives" had Gabby still married to and having sex with husband, Carlos, while he was blind a few seasons back. Admittedly, blind isn't quite up there with missing limbs or in a wheel chair and such, since blind sex would seem much the same as sex with 20/20 vision with the lights off.

I'm sure those who are physically disabled & their advocates would applaud depictions that broke down such barriers, but the demand for such depictions is very low it seems. If there were demand, the media would surely supply it.

Most of the population simply doesn't deem the disabled to be hot & sexy (one can argue about the fairness of that if they wish, but that's how things are). This is much the same as how you can be highly confident no movie is going to contain a graphic sex scene with actors over a certain age, or weight for that matter. I don't think there is a whole lot of demand for Betty White at 88 to do full frontal nudity, is there?

On "Sons of Anarchy," an excellent drama on FX that I highly recommend, a couple weeks back they showed Jax nailing a porn star and the audience got to see his bare ***. The blond "stud muffin" who plays Jax (Jackson) is very fit and I'd assume to be about age 25. I don't think that show will be including the bare & wrinkled rear end of a character who's 85 in any similar scene. I didn't even care to see his young ***, but assume they tossed it in to appeal to female viewers who presumably found it to be a top-quality butt.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Classified said:


> *It's good that more people are waking up to the way the media tries to influence you.* But, the politicians, religious figures, parents and others play a role in it as well.


Viewers also influence the media I'd note. It's quite common to hear complaints about how there is "too much" sex on tv and in movies. Yet, the media, wanting to make as much money as possible, caters to the demands of the public. It's hard to not notice that there are vastly more R-rated films than there are sex-free G-rated films. I'm guessing this is because sex sells and sex doesn't earn a G-rating.

Graphic violence seems to sell well too (though I'd prefer sex scenes as they don't gross me out while trying to eat).


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> ^:con Does whatever you are talking about happen while asleep...? Sort of confused haha.


Buttabing-buttaboom!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> I still don't see how it has anything to do with menstruation or diarrhea.. But, carry on.


I can't really draw the line between menstruation and nocturnal emissions either. They're vastly different.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> I love those people who talk about getting laid all the time because they usually are full of it.


As far as i know people who have sex on their minds 24/7 usually have none...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

millenniumman75 said:


> Actually, excess semen is released. In a way, men have menstruation when it isn't used.


Nocturnal emissions are one way but more often, the sperm cells simply die off and are reabsorbed into the body.


----------



## hiimnotcool (Apr 28, 2009)

I remember when I stopped masturbating for a year and a half, yes literally, I had so many wet dreams. I was like 15 and I bet my mom found so many crusty boxers hidden at the bottom of the laundry.


Otherwise, sex is very fun. It's good. But it is not nearly as important as a lot of things.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

lyssado707 said:


> Also, people w/physical disabilities aren't portrayed, playing into the myth of them being asexual.


Heh, I may even BE asexual in the distant future, me being legally blind and all.

I am in NO rush to go out and... you know.


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

mooncake said:


> I always have to laugh at the sex scenes on TV, where it's portrayed that you can have the most amazing sex of your life yet when you're done, not a hair will be out of place, no makeup smudged, and well... forget about the after-mess. You'll be good to jump straight back into you clothes and go off outside again. Yeah... not quite.
> 
> I worry so much about the kids growing up today, they're bombarded with photoshopped images of how they're 'supposed to be' (seeing pages in magazines about self-acceptance right opposite pages advertising anti-wrinkle creams, makeup products, etc., all with photoshopped models never fails to make me LOL) and sexualised so early by the media. And yet so many just aren't given basic, straightforward information about sex and how to protect themselves. It really needn't be difficult to achieve, yet it's of such importance.
> 
> ...


:yes


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

That married women never want to have sex...LIE!


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Heh, I may even BE asexual in the distant future, me being legally blind and all.
> .


What???


----------



## PerfectStrangersx (Mar 8, 2010)

When it's over there won't be a single hair out of place.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

arggg the media aggravates me. They put sex in TV shows all the time, and it's always women wth flawless bodies, and the sex is always amazing, and the women always have orgasms. But when it comes to actual educational sex ads on TV, there's barely anything there. And most of the ads are all about abstinence. Fox news and another station wouldn't play a trojan commerical because it was "inappropriate." INAPPROPRIATE??? To show that you should be safe when having sex and prevent STD's and unwanted pregnancy?? AH!!!

We need more condom commercials, I say. And more birth control commercials.

Sorry, I think my rant went a little off topic.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

They always make college/university seem like its just some continuous 4 year long sex party.

Now I can only speak for myself, but this one time I bought some goodies from the grocery store and as the very attractive cashier lady handed me my change, our hands touched for about half a second. That was about as much sex as I had in those 4 years and I'm still exhausted.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Viewers also influence the media I'd note. It's quite common to hear complaints about how there is "too much" sex on tv and in movies. Yet, the media, wanting to make as much money as possible, caters to the demands of the public. It's hard to not notice that there are vastly more R-rated films than there are sex-free G-rated films. I'm guessing this is because sex sells and sex doesn't earn a G-rating.
> 
> Graphic violence seems to sell well too (though I'd prefer sex scenes as they don't gross me out while trying to eat).


funny, this is what I was going to point out. it would be nice to discount demand, but it cannot be. Sex sells, and a certain type of sex sells. moreover, the mass media must appeal to the widest market possible. Like it or not, a very generic, narrow view of beauty/sex accomplishes this. As does a very stereotypical type of violence, or "kick-***", delivered in certain contexts to make it "acceptable".
I have no problem eating, whatever mass media pap happens to be going on.


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Steve123 said:


> Now I can only speak for myself, but this one time I bought some goodies from the grocery store and as the very attractive cashier lady handed me my change, our hands touched for about half a second. That was about as much sex as I had in those 4 years *and I'm still exhausted*.


LMAO!! That was funny:spit

Edit: to answer the question, like already stated, the biggest thing that is lied about, is that they portray sex as mind blowing every time you do it, and if not, you just suck.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that if you have a lot of it with perfect people you have a supremely happy, fulfilling, wonderful, perfect life! (you won't, but you'll get very close)


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Steve123 said:


> They always make college/university seem like its just some continuous 4 year long sex party.


The doctors' surgery at my old uni also gave this impression. Each year there would be more emphasis on this topic until they started posting advice on how to do it, focusing on the female. Reading about high rates of sexual dysfunction in women is bizarre because they show most have it. I guess it's more likely they misunderstand female sexuality. And it amazed me how little information they provided students on mental health and related topics.


----------



## Tsunawada (Nov 12, 2010)

That it's the most important thing in a relationship, that "everybody's doing it", and that you need give yourself away to mean something to the opposite sex.

I'm Christian, yes, and I'm not a fan of the whole "sex before marriage" thing...But I could understand if two people who really, truly were in love decided to do it. The thing is, that almost NEVER happens...Sex is treated by the media as some pastime without any reprecussions, and it pretty much pressures people into thinking that way. There is no "love" in it.

People (especially teenagers) nowadays will use any excuse to have sex (i.e. doing it with someone they've been going out with for a week). Sex is supposed to be something that binds two people together, not something so abused today. It is bliss, but it's bliss that should be saved for the person that you want to spend the rest of your life with.


----------

